# Building a offset smoker....upated



## bbq bubba (Aug 12, 2007)

For those of you that want to see this from the beginning can see it here..http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=4437
Finally got the axle and rubber tires mounted



Also installed some aluminum strips at the sides of the door to seal it up better!



I removed the side table on the right and am gonna put some kind of handles so i can roll it around with ease! All i really have left to do is extend the legs, mount the exhaust stack (4" black pipe) and seal up a few more holes, and then some clean up and a fresh coat of heat paint!
She's so close, looking very forward to firing her up, maybe be a good reason to get the Michigan SMF together for some Q!!


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 13, 2007)

looks good. i am almost done with my newest creation. i haven't had much time to work on it lately.


----------



## smok_n_okie (Aug 13, 2007)

hot dang that a good looking rig.....need to get my welding jucies going.. and built me one...


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 13, 2007)

Almost there Bubba - and doing a mighty fine job!


----------



## desert smokin (Aug 13, 2007)

Lookin good there Bubba. Can't wait to see it when you get it done. I've been finding myself looking longingly at offset wood burners. Me thinks there may have to be one in my future. I'm trying to hold off until next year because I'm looking to relocate out of state and want to keep the toys I have to move to a minimum.


----------



## db bbq (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks good cuz     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Hope im over for the first smoke!!! DB BBQ


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks good Bubba! That is a prime candidate for pimpin'!


----------



## teacup13 (Aug 14, 2007)

looks like some good progress there Steve..... the hardest parts are done now

i think its time to have a SMF Michigan Chapter "meating" soon


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, she's almost done! Got the vent installed 




The SFB is sealed up, used fireplace gasket material and chimney sealer




Got some of it cleaned and painted




gotta seal up a couple more holes and hopefully get to fire it up later today, keep ya posted


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 2, 2007)

Lookin good there Bubba 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , now let's bring on the  meat


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 2, 2007)

looks very nice. i can't wait to finish my newest one.


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 2, 2007)

built well looks great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I' all for Michigan SMF getting together for some Q


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Bubba... I'd like to be in on a get together iffin' any's in the works for the Michiganian Chapter.


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 15, 2007)

Richtee,

Bubba, Tonto, Bud (smokin' scotsmen), are in Silver Lake championship comp today crew dawg is there judging. I will be there & a few others check out http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8137 or  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=6634
Yesterday I did get to meet bubba, bud, tonto, & crewdawg & they told me to tell everyone HELLO from Silver Lake.

I know it is across the state but if you, or anyone else can make it today it would be cool
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope to see more than just those listed in rollcall for Silver Lake


----------

